# Cleaning White Golf Shoes



## mikejohnchapman (Jun 28, 2017)

I have some white Footjoy Spikeless shoes which I have been using this spring / summer.

They are looking a bit scruffy despite my attempts to clean them. Main problem is getting rid of dirt in the creases over the front of the shoe. Usual polish doesn't seem to work.

Any tips on how best to get them clean.


----------



## xreyuk (Jun 28, 2017)

If they are marks and not actually dirt, white shoe cream?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2017)

Cleaning golf shoes? What is this sorcery??


----------



## slowhand (Jun 28, 2017)

I had the same problem and a guy at AG gave me this tip, which is apparantly used by most tour pros. 

When you buy a new pair of showes, as soon as you get them home stuff them full of damp newspaper, as much as they can hold. Then leave them to dry for 24 hours (not near a radiator). This prevents the shoes creasing. Not great for your current pair but useful for your next purchase. I did it with my new FJs and it worked a treat.

As for your current pair, get some white trainer claner from Sainsbury's or similar. It's basically a white shoe polish which should cover up the majority of the dirt. Try and clean them as thoroughly as possible before applying.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 28, 2017)

On older shoes where the ravages of time had mean that dirt was just ingrained I used to use JiF (or CiF as I believe it is now called) to remove some of the dirt and restore a white lustre...a soft cloth for the flatter areas and a nail brush to get in the cracks and crevices and the shoes came up nicely.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2017)

For getting the muck out of the creases I've never found anything to beat Ecco Golf / Outdoor Footwear cleaner, little blue scrubber on the top seems to lift it out very well.

https://www.eccoshoesuk.com/ecco-golf-outdoor-cleaner-transparent/p18


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2017)

Don't leave them too long is the answer, I have a pack of baby wipes in my locker and I wipe my shoes after each round immediately afterwards, it takes 2 minutes and because of that routine, dirt & grime doesn't embed itself and become stubborn.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2017)

Pack of baby whites when I get home usually gets rid of most of the grime


----------



## TonyN (Jun 28, 2017)

I have this issue with my DNA's. Assuming yours are leather, once they crack, you're going to struggle to get them back to looking like they were. You need to be using neautral shoe polish on them from day one to soften the leather and stop them from cracking and drying out. But I would suggest scrubbing with a tooth/nail brush and something as recommended above, JIF/CIF. Once clean and dry, you could try white shoe cream. (I have a cherry blossom one) and still apply vigourous amounts of neautral shoe polish.


----------

